# H. gigas setup



## Harrod (Oct 26, 2008)

I have been wanting to do this setup forever.  After seeing the threads pop back up I decided to go ahead and set one up. This is nowhere near as elaborate as Rob's tanks (which are absolutely amazing). I have 5 H. gigas so space and money is a factor. I set this tank up which is 24"x12"x12" in very little time. After being in the tank for about 5 minutes with absolutely no prodding she decided to take to the water and as of right now has been submerged for nearly 20 minutes. I'll add some moss to the water's edge for looks but that's about it.


----------



## Buggzter (Oct 26, 2008)

That's awsome - update us when you know more about what her plans are for her new home!


----------



## Lick496 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thts really cool. So whats up with that, why do they go underwater? I thought T's could not get water in contact withteir book lungs? very cool though


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 26, 2008)

Great idea!  I like your idea too, it's a lot more simpler.  Did you use a 10 gallon for this?


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 26, 2008)

i love how they get thier "bubble suit" when they go underwater, it is just an awesome thing to see. cool setup, are you thinking of putting fish in the water part to see if she can catch them? is she cant get em you can put nice fish in there, maybe some fancy guppies, nothing expensive.


----------



## DreadLobster (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah between you and Rob's pics/vids I'm pretty set on getting one of these now. Yours seems like it might fit my budget/space constraints a little better though ha ha. How exactly are you holding the water in? Is it just plexi with door/window sealant or what?


----------



## Diggy415 (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone know of any other species of T to swim and fish? i just sucessfully transferred my Ortimental from a tall spagetti container to a 10 gallon, did a good job i thought and i even took the pinchers and carried the bark it was on from one to another with no movement. Now i can relax. Cool pic's


----------

